# Problems burning CDs: "No device detected"



## tweetylover (Oct 22, 2004)

My CD burner wont work. I just got a new Dell this year and have never tried to burn on this computer before. The audio plays perfectly fine. When I click burn on my real player, it says "Real Player could not locate CD burner on your computer. I dont think its just a problem with Real Player because I got similar messages when I tried to use the burners on Windows Media and Music Match. For Music Match 9.0 jukebox it stated "CD recorder compatiable with Music Match has not been detected. Please make sure compatible device is attached and try again." And Windows Media 10, it states "No device detected". I basically want to know what does this all mean? How can I locate my CD burner and make sure its properly attached? If I dont have a CD burner or compatible one, can I purchase one in stores or online?


----------



## tweetylover (Oct 22, 2004)

I forgot to add that I already check to make sure the it was enabled. And my CD Rom drive device is Lite-On LTN4865 48xMax. And I tried to troubleshoot but that didnt help.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I am fairly sure that drive is a CD ROM drive (reader, not a burner)

Should be a simple matter to buy a standard CD or DVD burner, and swap it out. Assuming you have a desktop Dell and not a Laptop....


----------



## tweetylover (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks so much for replying! Yes I have a Desk Top. So basically, my computer did not come with a burner, correct? I get confused about what is a burner? So basically media players like real player, music match, windows media, etc, can burn but you need to have a burner on your drive to use them, correct?? And could you give me some examples of different brand name type of "CD burners" to buy? Difference between internal and external? If I purchase it, could I possibly install it myself or does it have to be done by a professional? And what do you mean by "swap it out"?

I looked on Best buy...Would I need something like a Internal or External CD-R/CD-RW drive? Like could this possibly solve my problem? How do I know whether its compatible or not?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I would imagine almost any available DVD or CD Burner would work.
By "swap it out" I was referring to removing the CD ROM drive and replacing it with a burner.
You could also use an external USB connected drive I would imagine, but as you have not said anything about exactly what model of Dell you have, or what version of Windows you use, we can't be specific about compatability.

While you may have programs capable of burning to a CD, they simply cannot work unless you have a CD burning capable drive.

I find it amazing that a Dell "new this year" would not have a burner fitted.


----------



## blissd (Apr 25, 2005)

I had this problem once too, turned out that I had gazillions of spyware... and my cd-rw drive was a goner...


----------



## tweetylover (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks Kiwi for all your help and responding. I have a Dell 2400 and WIndows XP. 
I bought an interal CD-RW drive after asking Dell Support if it would be compatible, but now I'm still having problems getting the device detected. Device Manager only lists my CD-Rom that came with the PC and the disk drive. This seconardy CD-RW drive I added will light up and open when I have the computer on. BUt is still not being detected by my PC. I am guessing its probably hooked up incorrectly. Or could there be another problem with what I am doing? How do I know if the "jumpers are set correctly"? My brother tried atleast to hook up the device like it was in the diagram given. Basically he got the CD-Rom and CD-Rw drive connected by cable and the cable hooked into the computer, instead of hooking up the CD-Rw drive separately.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

There are 2 separate "flat cables" (IDE cables) in the computer.

One will have your hard drive connected, and it sounds like the other one is used for both CD drives.

Assuming this is correct, and that master/slave jumpering is used, you should have one CD drive jumpered as "master" and one as "slave" on the one cable. If they are both slave or both master then its not going to work.


----------



## tweetylover (Oct 22, 2004)

Okay, thanks. So maybe I should check to see if these are hooked up properly. I think my brother my have "jumpered" it wrong.

*editing* Thanks again!! I did what you said, made sure the right thing was connected to the master and slave drives. I also just disconnected the CD Rom that came with the computer, so I can just use the drive I bought that (which is CD-Rom, CD-RW and CD-R). It finally detected the drive!! It's working properly and will let me burn!


----------

